# Washburn Mo - Pigeon Needs A Home ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This is a 911 Pigeon Alert bird wearing a band with only 3421 on it. If you are able to give this bird a good home, please PM or e-mail me.

Thanks!

Terry

http://www.rims.net/WashMoPigeon.jpg


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm happy to report that this bird has found a home.

Terry


----------

